# Surefire Z2X vs Surefire Z2X-S



## cody12 (Jun 20, 2017)

Not looking for any numbers. Which light is more desirable/rare. Your opinions.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 20, 2017)

Although Z2X and Z2-S are both discontinued, I am not aware that either model is particularly "collectible"

Although there are exceptions, most of the more collectible vintage SF items were from the modular era.

As to which had a larger production run between the Z2X and Z2-S, I don't know (although that information may possibly be available somewhere) ... but if I had to guess, I would think that "strobe" models generally seem less popular, and thus may be more difficult to find :shrug:

The closest thing I can think of which might be similar, and perhaps collectible, would be the AZ2.


----------



## cody12 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks. Now what exactly is an AZ2?


----------



## archimedes (Jun 20, 2017)

SureFire made an AZ2 (and AZ2-S) flashlight, with both flood and spot beams.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jul 6, 2017)

The AZ2 is a great light... I scored a pair of AZ2-S models when they were discontinued for a great price. Decently bright low flood beam, and a pencil thin throwy high. Great update to the A2L.


----------

